# JME - Licht hat keinen Effekt



## System.exit(0) (14. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es nicht, Licht in JME zu installieren.
Wieso sehe ich keinen Effekt auf der Oberfläche meiner Kugel?

Gruß

System.exit(0)


```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */
package lighttest;

import com.jme3.app.SimpleApplication;
import com.jme3.light.AmbientLight;
import com.jme3.light.DirectionalLight;
import com.jme3.material.Material;
import com.jme3.math.ColorRGBA;
import com.jme3.math.Vector3f;
import com.jme3.scene.Geometry;
import com.jme3.scene.LightNode;
import com.jme3.scene.shape.Box;
import com.jme3.scene.shape.Sphere;

/**
 *
 * @author Markus.Rausch
 */
public class LightTest extends SimpleApplication {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
      LightTest lt = new LightTest();
      lt.start();
    }

    @Override
    public void simpleInitApp() {
        Sphere b = new Sphere(20,20,2);
        Material mat = new Material(assetManager, "Common/MatDefs/Misc/Unshaded.j3md");
        
        mat.setColor("Color", ColorRGBA.Blue);
        Geometry g = new Geometry("box", b);
        g.setMaterial(mat);
        rootNode.attachChild(g);
        rootNode.rotate(.5f,.5f,.5f);
        rootNode.setLocalTranslation(-2, -2, -2);
      
        setUpLight();
    }
    
   private void setUpLight()
        {
            
        System.out.println("Light!");
        AmbientLight al = new AmbientLight();
        al.setColor(ColorRGBA.White.mult(1.3f));
        rootNode.addLight(al);
 
        DirectionalLight dl = new DirectionalLight();
        dl.setColor(ColorRGBA.White); 
        dl.setDirection(new Vector3f(-2, -2f, -2f).normalizeLocal());
        rootNode.addLight(dl);

    }
}
```


----------



## Fu3L (14. Jun 2012)

Weil deine Kugel "unshaded" als Material verwendet. Du musst ein Material wählen, welches Beleuchtung unterstützt. Die Tutorials der jME sind dabei hilfreich. 
Um die Verwirrung vllt etwas zu lichten: Ein Objekt wird so gerendert, wie ein Shaderprogramm es halt berechnet. Diese Shaderprogramme werden in der jME per Materialien zugewiesen. Unshaded macht dein Objekt einfarbig.
Btw: Solche fragen vielleicht auch besser ins jME Forum. Die war zwar einfach zu beantworten, aber bei schwereren Fragen wirst du hier weniger Antworten bekommen.


----------



## System.exit(0) (16. Jun 2012)

Hallo Fu3L,

die Lösung für das Material ist "Light/Lighting.j3md".

Gruß

System.exit(0)


----------

